# Vlookup busque de abajo para arriba



## freddfox (Jul 31, 2009)

Hola,

Supongamos el siguiente ejemplo:

Col. A    Col. B

aa          1

bb          4  

cc          3

aa          8

bb          9


Estoy buscando una formula que cuando escriba algun valor de la columna A, me devuelva el ultimo valor ingresado en la columna B para ese valor.
O sea para los siguientes valores escritos en la columna C, el resultado en la coumna A deberia ser:

Col C       Col D

bb            9

aa            8

cc            3

aa            8

bb            9


Gracias!


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jul 31, 2009)

Algo así funciona.  Asumo que los datos están en A2:B6 y que lo que se quiere buscar está en C2:

=INDICE($B$2:$B$6,MAX(($A$2:$A$6=C2)*(FILA($A$2:$A$6)-FILA($A$2)+1)))

Hay que confirmar esta fórmula con Control Shift Enter, no solo Enter, porque es una fórmula matricial.


----------



## sailepaty (Jul 31, 2009)

Otra opción,

=LOOKUP(1,1/($A$2:$A$6=C2),$B$2:$B$6)

Saludos


----------



## freddfox (Jul 31, 2009)

Gracias!

Funcionaron los 2 muy bien .


----------



## galileogali (Aug 9, 2009)

Unpoco mas de lo mismo. con entrada simple. como la de SAILE

Excel WorkbookABCD1aa3ss2ss43dd5114ss55hh66aa7277tt898ss119dd45Hoja1


----------

